

Apache man disables Internet Explorer 10 privacy setting - dexen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/09/10/fielding_apache_ie10_windows_8/

======
aj
Meh...

Tries to portray MS as being heavy handed while being heavy handed himself by
forcing such a brazen opposition. Where is HE giving the users the choice? At
least on the browser, users can turn off/toggle the value. But on the Apache
server, the users have no such control and hence are at the loss..

Hypocricy much...

------
measlyweasel
Isn't any default option by definition a choice that has been made for the end
user.

I'm really trying to figure out Microsoft's angle on this. I've never once
known them to pull a move that didn't in one harebrained way or another
promote their products to the exclusion of others. Seeing them act as a
watchdog for the consumer has me very confused. Can't believe it but I agree
with Microsoft and there's simultaneously a major player in the apache project
apparently being puppeted by the interests of large web tracking corporate
interests. Welcome to bizarro world.

~~~
kodablah
Embrace DNT, extend it to default apply as though every user selected it,
extinguish DNT by having other would-be respecters of the flag not respect it.

------
dexen
_> It does not protect anyone's privacy unless the recipients believe it was
set by a real human being, with a real preference for privacy over
personalization._

User choosing a particular browser advertising itself as `privacy oriented'†
is plenty enough of indication of user's intention. An extra manual action
should not be needed.

It was an open question whether using OS' default browser could be considered
a valid choice, but not anymore. On Windows, users are prompted to select a
browser, via BrowserChoice.eu.

† yea, I know it is quite ironic to call IE a privacy-oriented browser. Still,
it should not be singled out for any perceived shortcomings.

